
Use standard deviation (not mad about MAD - vasili111
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2014/01/use-standard-deviation-not-mad-about-mad/
======
vasili111
Also look here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11737743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11737743)

